# Net3.co officially links themselves to common machine gun shill offers on Lowendbox



## drmike (Aug 28, 2014)

Today's LEB offer for cheapwindowsvps.com turned the Net3.co / Chris N / Servermania corruption up a notch.

= a prior old thread about Net3.co companies... There are others on here where I tracked them earlier to nesting companies in other folks names, employees, family members, etc.  All sorts of shady SHIT. Search here for: Chris Niedojadlo

Well  we noted prior they were using similar web design, same phone system, etc.

Now they have a website that says as much, one in the same, financial interest, corruption, go see for yourself

http://net3.co/

_"Net3 is an investment firm that specializes in partnering with talented individuals to create successful web brands"_

Down lower in the page their companies listed are:

SSDVPS

VPSACE
CheapWindowsVPS

VPSNODES

Chalk this one up to an 'I told you so'.  All four previously called out here and all 4 ACTIVELY making Lowendbox offers.

Other things to note: cheapwindowsvps.com WHOIS info on IPs is identical to what Servermania does using the DC address as their info.

One of CheapWindowsVPS.com's test IPs = 23.95.88.2

*whois 23.95.88.2 *=

http://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/POLLA17-ARIN

=Phone    +1-855-577-3877 (Office)

Throw 855-577-3877 into Google: https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=855-577-3877

You get:



> New CC Hosts; - Page 2 - General Talk - vpsBoard
> 
> 
> vpsboard.com › Virtual Private Servers › General Talk
> ...



If we go looking at LEB rules, one offer per company every 30 days (this is age old rule over there from original site operator)

http://wiki.lowendbox.com/doku.php?id=listing-criteria

*"We will only list one offer per provider per 30 days."*

Apparently Kossen, Biloh, etc. cannot count to 30, and will not enforce the rules for their partners and friends.  This same shit went on in 2013 and I called them on it originally.

These are the 2014 Lowendbox offers for the 4 companies listed on http://net3.co/:

CheapWindowsVPS – $5/month 512MB, $7/month 1GB KVM in three US locations, August 28, 2014
^---- less than 30 days
v

VPSAce – $5/month 1GB KVM or 2GB OpenVZ in multiple locations, July 31, 2014

CheapWindowsVPS – $7/month 1GB SSD KVM VPS, Windows included, in Chicago and Los Angeles, June 16, 2014
^---- less than 30 days
v

SSD VPS – $5/month 1GB and $7/month 2GB OpenVZ VPS in Buffalo, Los Angeles and Toronto, June 5, 2014
^---- less than 30 days
v

VPSNodes – $5/month 2GB and $3.75/month 1GB OpenVZ VPS in Dallas, Buffalo, or Los Angeles, May 11, 2014
^---- less than 30 days
v

VPS Ace – $3.25/month 1GB and $5/month 2GB OpenVZ VPS in the USA and The Netherlands, April 16, 2014
^---- less than 30 days
v

SSD VPS – $48/year 1GB and $36/6 months 2GB OpenVZ VPS in Buffalo, Los Angeles and Toronto, April 4, 2014
^---- less than 30 days
v VPS Ace – $4.75/month 1GB and $3.15/month 512MB KVM in Buffalo, NY, March 6, 2014
^---- less than 30 days
v

SSD VPS – $7/month 2GB and $5/month 1GB OpenVZ VPS in Buffalo, Los Angeles and Toronto, February 10, 2014
VPSNodes – $5/month 2GB and $3.75/month 1GB OpenVZ VPS in Dallas, Texas, January 8, 2014

That's 7 fails of their 30 day rule.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 28, 2014)

Just to avoid confusion: the Net3.co LEB clown outfit is not in any way related to  cloud/managed services provider Net3 Technology Inc


----------



## MannDude (Aug 28, 2014)

May be a new name, but the practice isn't anything new: 

For reference, at the time of posting that there was 20 offers published from that slew of companies in 9 months. So, twice a month or so there would be one of those brands published, with the normal every other offer being a brand in CC's locations.

They're not dumb, they're just assholes. Of course they're going to be much more inclined to post offers that benefit themselves. Why would they have purchased the site to begin with? Company featured on LEB, gets new orders, featured company needs new node(s), Colocrossing sells a server.

Of course, some of these brands are more connected than just being regular ol' customers. But I'll leave that to Dr. Mike. I'm just here to point out the obvious.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 28, 2014)

MannDude said:


> I'm just here to point out the obvious.



Me too.    The Fabozo/Net3/ColoCrossing marketing plan of creating new brands and trying to hide the ownership just so they'll be able to skirt the 30 day rule and have their offers listed more frequently on a friggin' blog (Fabozo has been doing this since the BuffaloVPS days) is one of the reasons I've awarded them my clown provider award and can't take their businesses seriously.  What the f*** kind of a long term business plan is that?  It's no f***ing wonder Fabozo had to unleash a bunch of desperation deep discount offers earlier this month to pay the bills.  Compare the business plans of these Buffaronto idiots (lots of offers,  a constant barrage of deep unsustainable discounts on annual plans , a "who gives a f*** about customer satisfaction" attitude) to the business plans of those who are voted "the top 10 providers" (sensible growth, heavy emphasis on the customer experience, selective use of discounts but focus on higher priced plans).  Which group do you think will be around in 5 years? My bet is it won't be the Buffaronto tards.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 28, 2014)

Honestly, I get the feeling that there was an expectation for a buy out to happen before they had to keep staying relevant. It's kinda like the (perceived) DO plan of "Customer count is what matters and we'll just hit our VC again when we need more running capital".

CVPS did their $60/3y deal and lets assume he sold 200 - 300 of them (maybe more, probably less given the sticker price). You're talking that he pulled in < $20,000 after fees. If he has as many nodes as he claims, $20,000 isn't going to go far, even if it's 100% colocated equipment.

It's all short term capital, be it to cover equipment purchases or other expenses. Sure, a $9/year 2GB will sell like mad but if you have to shove 150 of them on an E3 to cover base costs you're doing it wrong. He's wanting to hire non Indian support, but they aren't going to come cheap unless he's farming workers from BlueVM's child mill.

If he can clean things, get everything stable for the rest of these customers contracts then go for it, it's a huge undertaking though.

Francisco


----------

